# dog communicator



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

well, talked with the dog communicator. very interesting! in a nut shell, i told her nothing and she told me everything about my dog and my home! it was crazy! she put my mind at ease about alot of things, told me how to better communicate with my dog, described him to a t, i don't know, was sceptical at first but after my conversation, i really believe there are people out there who are in tune with our animals. she's been doing this for over 20 years and works with horses, farm animals, etc. all in all, a good experience.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Little buddy, Give us details!!! what did she say about your Hav and his staring- did she tell you what he was trying to tell you? What did she say to put your mind at ease. Could you PM me her name and number?


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Missy said:


> Little buddy, Give us details!!! what did she say about your Hav and his staring- did she tell you what he was trying to tell you? What did she say to put your mind at ease. Could you PM me her name and number?


Yes Please Details, what did she say about the staring?? PM me her name too if you could  Jill


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

littlebuddy said:


> well, talked with the dog communicator. very interesting! in a nut shell, i told her nothing and she told me everything about my dog and my home! it was crazy! she put my mind at ease about alot of things, told me how to better communicate with my dog, described him to a t, i don't know, was sceptical at first but after my conversation, i really believe there are people out there who are in tune with our animals. she's been doing this for over 20 years and works with horses, farm animals, etc. all in all, a good experience.


I'd love more details on this. Was this in person or on the phone?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

yes please share more information with us.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Well, she said he is not suffering from separation anxiety (we've noticed some big changes in him in the past 3 months) but rather he needs to know what's going on. When I leave I tell him to guard the house and I leave. 

She said he needs to know where you are going, what he needs to do while you are gone i.e. take a nap, play with your toys, etc. and tell him why he can't come. I am going to Costco and they don't allow pets but I will be home soon. Today was the first day, I did the above and when I came home he wasn't barking like a lunatic!

The staring, she said he's waiting for my cue to tell him what to do, he's anticipating my next move. 

The other thing she said, is he doesn't like the location of his pillow in the kitchen because it's right in front of a vent and it blows cold air on him and his favorite pillow is the one that sits really high. She was right on both. The craziest thing was she said he senses I am thinking about getting another dog and he doesn't want a buddy, he likes being an only child. This was very true. I was thinking about getting another dog for him. Not anymore.

Keep in mind I did not talk to her at all, she talks to the animals and they talk back, she has a visual of your dog, you give her your dogs name and a visual appears. She said I see a small dog mostly black. She also described the breeder to a T and the puppy nanny as well. She also suggested I change his food because his skin felt really hot and she thinks he has a wheat allergy.

I know it all sounds crazy, didn't tell my husband I made the phone call, he would have me committed! bottom line, my pup isn't anxious or suffering from SA, he just wants to know what's going on. She also said he thinks he's a little person and not a dog and I need to regain alpha status in the house.

Anyways, her name is Judy Fuson. You can type judyfuson.com and her website will appear. You call or email, they call you back and set everything up. I would not have believed it if I had not experienced it. She was great.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks, for sharing - that is very interesting! We just came back from a week away from home and Casper had alot of anxieties in a strange house. When my husband would go to the car to get something, I could see him get all upset. 

I started talking more to him and explaining what was going on and he seemed to do much better with it. So that part of telling your dog what, and where -when you are going somewhere makes since to me.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That is interesting. I've never called a psychic before, but I have a good friend that swears by one. How long did she talk to you? Do they charge by the minute or session? I've never heard of a dog communicator before, I do know they have pet psychologist in California that some celebrities use. I've always wondered if they prescribed medicine like they do for humans. hmmm?

I'm glad it was a pleasant experience for you.

Kara


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Little buddy, I find your experience very interesting - good for you to give it a chance. It is so interesting how some have fine tuned their senses to sense so much more. I would love to find out about this more. 

At times, I freak people out when I finish their sentences - I don't consider myself psychic, but it is rather amusing  (Mind you it only happens when I am really relaxed and not thinking about it... weird)

Any help is always great when it comes to improving our relationship with our little ones.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Thank You*

Thank You for sharing your experience. It sounds fascinating, did she ask the age of the dog or if it was an only dog or anything like that?

Maybe one day I'll call, I'm so curious.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

This is so interesting to me. I can't wait to hear if what she said helps. I have a cat with "issues" and would love to know what her problem is. I may have to consider this.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well that sounds like some good insight. I went to a dog seminar and there was a huge line for a famous animal communicator. I didn't get into it but went shopping but my friend did. She has a beagle that most would say is crazy. This dog was purchased from a pet store and came from a puppy mill. She has gone to this same communicator, and he is doing way better. She hasn't had her over to her home since she has to travel about 5 hours with the dog in the car to see her. But she also swears by this woman. 

Amanda


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I love this forum, you learn the most interesting things. Keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i'm glad everyone has given me positive feedback, was a little hesitant to say anything at first! she only asked for my dogs name.. that's it. she checked his physical health and then his mental health. it was all about what he was telling her. she did all the talking. she's out of arizona and charges $90.00 for the first half hour and then $3.00 for each additional minute. had my timer set for 28 minutes! the other crazy thing was she kept saying i see a black collie and a sheepdog with your dog. are you sure you never had dogs prior to this one? well, my dad was a rancher when i was a kid and had a black collie and a sheepdog. go figure!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

WOW- It sounds like she was so specific. not like "i see some one close to you is sick." So she just said out of the blue on nothing but the name- he needs to know where you are going...and she mentioned that he stares at you looking for direction? without you asking about the staring? I'm impressed_ I've already bookmarked the page.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> I'm impressed_ I've already bookmarked the page.


I bookmarked it too then called. I have an appointment with her this evening. I'll let you know how close she comes.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thank you for sharing your experience! It is really interesting. I think all of us would really like to know what goes on in the beautiful minds of our adorable Havs.

I have bookmarked the page too. Thanks again for sharing the details.

Best,
Poornima


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

LittleBuddy, I would never tell my husband if I did something like this, he would have committed. But I may just have to see what my girl is thinking.

I am going to leave Smarty for the first time the end of July to move my daughter from Fresno to Houston. 1,700+ miles in her small car with her 3 cats and her car sick doguke: I simply cannot do that to my baby. But we are so connected my DH is worried how she will take my being gone. If I leave for any reason I have to put her in her crate because she barks and cries at the door until I return. If I'm there she will play with my DH, he says no way when I am gone. 

Jan, be sure to let us know how it goes.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

littlebuddy: Thank you for sharing this experience. I have wanted to use an animal communicator for a long time and haven't had the guts. With all the rescue dogs we've fostered, and still foster, there have been countless times that I've wished we could get some background or input from the dogs themselves. Your experience is very encouraging to me.

I've had some people swear by this and others that had bad experiences, so I'm still on the fence about it but I'd like to believe it's real.

Jan, please let us know how your experience goes!

Wanda


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> Jan, please let us know how your experience goes!
> 
> Wanda


I spent more than the half hour with her on speakerphone with my husband sitting there listening as I took notes. I've got pages of notes to go through.
I'll post part of what she said now and later this month I'll post more. That probably confuses you and I'm sorry for it but I'll explain when I talk about that part of the conversation.
She said one of the dogs was complaining that their eyes water when fur is in their face, so I'll keep that hair in a ponytail now.
She said Bandit was fine, but was having a little harder time lately jumping around (Bandit's pregnant). She said when she asked Bandit what she liked to do, she said travel. (true)
She said to check my standard poodle's right paw or shoulder as she saw a little pain there. She missed the ear infection my standard poodle has that's driving her nuts and I don't think the medication we were given for it is helping so she's going back to the vet.
She said my spoo is the queen bee of the house and all look up to her. (true)
She said that one of the dogs doesn't feel as mature as the other dogs. (don't know if that's true or not)
She said that Ellie only had one thing to say and that was how happy she is and said she sees her carrying toys around with her all the time (happy part true, toy carrying not true)
She saw Tosha as an older dog and yellow like a lab with a hard time getting around at first. I told her we were off base there as she's a blue standard poodle, 5 years old, and runs with the best of them. She said she just did a lab so maybe it was coming from that conversation.
So you decide for yourself.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> ...I'll post part of what she said now and later this month I'll post more. That probably confuses you and I'm sorry for it but I'll explain when I talk about that part of the conversation...
> She said one of the dogs was complaining that their eyes water when fur is in their face, so I'll keep that hair in a ponytail now.
> She said Bandit was fine, but was having a little harder time lately jumping around (Bandit's pregnant). She said when she asked Bandit what she liked to do, she said travel. (true)
> She said to check my standard poodle's right paw or shoulder as she saw a little pain there. She missed the ear infection my standard poodle has that's driving her nuts and I don't think the medication we were given for it is helping so she's going back to the vet.
> ...


This is good - thank you for sharing. I'm so curious now to know what you'll share later this month! :ear:

I'm still working up the nerve to try this on our gang.

Wanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Jan, you tease. very interesting. can't wait to hear your next installment.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I want to do this but if my husband saw this on the credit card, he would kill me! 

Amanda


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Sorry, I think it's bogus. Anyone who knows animal psychology will tell you to tell the animals where you are going, how long you I will be gone, etc. We have a parrot and parrot people tell you the same thing. We always do that with our parrot as we humans don't really know what and how much they understand. I have heard of bird people who "talk" with the parrot to find out what is bothering him but they are physically present with the animal--not on the telephone. I do believe that some people are really in tune with animals, but diagnosing over the phone?? Sounds like a really good scam to me. Sorry--just my humble opinion.

Marsha


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> Oh Jan, you tease. very interesting. can't wait to hear your next installment.


That wasn't meant as a tease. A dog I gave to someone is supposed to be returned to me later this month and what I didn't talk about was him and what she told me about him. I can't tell you if it's accurate or not until he's back in my house. She didn't know that he wasn't in our house but she said the dog missed people and went on to give us a description of us from him.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I want to do this but if my husband saw this on the credit card, he would kill me!
> 
> Amanda


You need to retrain him Amanda :brick: When I married my husband I spent quite a bit of money, but I made quite a bit of money. He told me one night just as I was getting ready to go shopping with my gf that I needed to cut back on my spending. I came home with a word processor (a pretty expensive purchase back in those days before computers) and a few other things. There was no argument but he learned to never tell me what I could and couldn't do that day, but I'll gladly sit down with him and listen to his thoughts.....then do what I want unless he has a valid point.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan,
I am working on retraining him but the ten years of studying math and the phd he got from it, means he is a top penny pincher! You guys will see my new puppy when I officially have him retrained <BG>

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Little Buddy and Jan, thanks for sharing your experiences. I'm on the fence with this one. I'd love to think she can feel what the animals are feeling but I have a hard time with her being able to do it over the phone with just the dog's name. There must be thousands of dogs named Bandit. How can she zero in on yours without all the others chiming in? 
On the other hand, I would love to know what my girls are thinking but hubby would definitely wonder about a $90 credit card charge to an animal psychic.....not just any $90. It's the animal psychic part that would get me in trouble. It's certainly fascinating though. Maybe some day.....

Susan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks, Jan--- I meant "tease" affectionately I will wait patiently to hear about your returned pup. I too am I a sceptic, but my friend who did it with her brood was amazed at how dead on it was. I also am probably more receptive to it because I would love to know what is going on with Jasper.

Keep us posted. here's the name of the woman my friend used on the east coast

www.daniellemackinnon.com


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Jan,
> I am working on retraining him but the ten years of studying math and the phd he got from it, means he is a top penny pincher! You guys will see my new puppy when I officially have him retrained <BG>
> 
> Amanda


That's not a bad thing  He's taking care of your future. Since he deals in numbers, break it down for him and meet him on his level. If you spend 2,000 on a puppy and the dog lives to be 15, you've spent 11.00 a month for that dog. That's money you could put in a change jar in a couple of days time.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Very Interesting*



> Little Buddy and Jan, thanks for sharing your experiences. I'm on the fence with this one. I'd love to think she can feel what the animals are feeling but I have a hard time with her being able to do it over the phone with just the dog's name


That's the part i have trouble with too!! But I do find it fascinating-thank you Little Buddy and jan for sharing your experiences. It seems like Little buddy's reading was dead on but Jan's was about 60/40 , can't wait to see if she's right about the dog being returned.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I know!

This thread is full of *suspense* lol 

I bet she has a lot of people calling that do have some doubt, just to see if she hits anything on the head.

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Thought I'd bump this up as I believe this animal communicator did a seminar at Nationals in Denver. I've heard another story of one of her communications and it was very interesting. 
Maybe someone who went to Nationals attended the seminar and can tell us about it.

Susan


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes thanks for sharing ..
I really believe in Doggie Communicators as well . I first became aware of them through PBS and saw this incredible woman Samantha Khury .. She had her own one time program on PBS and she was always right on the money .
I had her talk to my German Shorthair as he was having health problems and severe pain and we were trying to locate the source .. It turns out she a was right on the money .. 
All I did was send a picture and a check and she gave me the time she would talk to Griffin and then she would call me back .. 
I was amazed at what she told me .. I did not tell her anything except he was a dog .. I also had her talk to a friends horse and that did not go so well - she told me the horse was depressed and lonely as he was injured and could not perform as he had in the past . He said he felt he had been abandoned which was true . I was the only one who went to see him .
She told me do not be suprised if he has an accident and dies and that is exactly what happened .. 
Unfortunately she does not do readings any more - she said you can learn to do it yourself .. You have to talk in pictures .. So if you want to the dog to learn something visualize it .. 
I was able to do it with Griffin but it is not soo easy with Frick and Frack as my friend Donna calls them .. 
She told me the same thing about Griffin - he wanted to be an only dog . He was fine with the cat we had at the time but he wanted to be an only child . I wanted to get him a buddy but he would have none of it .. 
I kept my promise to him - he was my only dog until the day he had to go for surgery . He and I both knew he would never come home .. He did not want tears he went in like a big brave soul. He was a super dog and taught me many lessons .. One was patience - I am still working on that one ..
It is not inexpensive to have this done but I highly recoomend it if you are stumped by an very important issue ..


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

> 'll post part of what she said now and later this month I'll post more. That probably confuses you and I'm sorry for it but I'll explain when I talk about that part of the conversation.


Jan, you need to update us.

I have a an appointment in Sept (like booking a doctor) with a different animal communicator that my friend has used. My husband is even going to be late for work to listen in. We both would love to know what is going on Jasper's head. Cash is pretty easy going. I will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Susan,
Thanks for bumping this thread. I guess we all want to connect with our furbabies in every way possible and it is fascinating to read everyone's experiences in doing so.

Cosmos's mom, thanks for sharing your story, how wonderful that you were able learn and communicate with your furbabies. 

I am looking forward to hearing about the dog communicator's seminar at the Nationals. 
Best,
Poornima


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> Jan, you need to update us.
> 
> I have a an appointment in Sept (like booking a doctor) with a different animal communicator that my friend has used. My husband is even going to be late for work to listen in. We both would love to know what is going on Jasper's head. Cash is pretty easy going. I will let you all know how it goes.


This is a subject that I really don't want to get into for personal reasons. I will tell you I gave her all of the names of the dogs and she told me which one of them wasn't in my house. All I did was give her their names and she knew that. Then she went on to tell me about that dog and what's going on with it. It was worth every penny I spent on the call to find that out so if you're wondering whether or not to use her, I'd say yes.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

There was an Animal Communicator here in Denver on Wed. but I mistook that to mean a trainer ie. whisperer :frusty: I definately would have gone. I believe someone from the forum may have gone. I'm not sure who it was that was here.

Thanks so much for sharing this information.
Beverly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

This is all so very fascinating! I do believe some people can communicate with animals on a diff. level than most. I find it interesting to hear your different stories.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I know there are skeptics about this but this woman Samantha was amazing . The things she told me were right on the money . I also felt there were things he told her that were left out as she did not want to upset me but at the time the only person who knew these things were the dog or my son or husband ..
I always knew he was a smart dog but she confirmed it for me . One of things he told her is that she likes to play music any kind of music and she likes to play it loud especially when we are in the car !!
He also told her she likes things that are rounded she does not like sharp edges and this is true ..
She said he missed the boy with the brown hair - he really liked him .. and they had a lot of fun together .. My son had gone away to college and then he got married and he was no longer in his life that much ....


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Cosmosmom, that is just amazing! Very touching and moving. 

If I had the moola, I'd definitely consider this too!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi All: We had our session this morning- We told her the boys names and that they were dogs-- she would ask a question here or there to make sense of images she recieved. I just got through translating my notes- I am not sure if you will be able to tell how right on she was by the posts I write about my boys-- but she was pretty dead on on everything but the rabbit fillets-- she said They left a funny feeling in jasper's mouth. Sorry it's long it's a little stream of consciousness just so I wouldn;t forget- we recorded an hour of the hour and a half so I will review to see if I left anything out.



> We spent most of the time on Jasper. Cash is just fine --- his job is to make us laugh and he is happy in that roll. he is a big sloppy goof ball even though he's a small dog. She also said that puppies don't communicate in the same way older dogs do-
> 
> Jasper was guarded at first ---" I am alright" (big surprise there)
> 
> ...


So there you have it. not sure what to think-- she did hit on a lot remarkably well. I think the Cat thing is a hoot-- but we have always thought that Jas was more like a cat than a dog. I will start giving him permission and a job to watch and see. not sure about the doggy chiropractor... We knew he was sad and wondered if he was depressed. I need a little to time to process this all. I would love your comments or observations or questions of all of this because it may help me understand it more.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> Hi All: We had our session this morning- We told her the boys names and that they were dogs-- she would ask a question here or there to make sense of images she recieved. I just got through translating my notes- I am not sure if you will be able to tell how right on she was by the posts I write about my boys-- but she was pretty dead on on everything but the rabbit fillets-- she said They left a funny feeling in jasper's mouth. Sorry it's long it's a little stream of consciousness just so I wouldn;t forget- we recorded an hour of the hour and a half so I will review to see if I left anything out.


I'm curious to see if there are any changes in your dogs if you take her advice. She was on the money with our dogs too


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Did you talk to the same communicator?

Very interesting. I was smiling at the "cat in a previous life". I had never heard of species crossing over in the "reincarnation" world. I would get him some catnip (I may have read somewhere that it won't hurt dogs? but I would check it out first)

It does sound like Jasper is depressed  

I am one of those people that think dogs need a "job". They do, like a beaver needs to build, or a bee needs to pollinate, dogs need to protect or something...fetch the paper, etc.

I guess that is why we aren't too bothered with her watchdog role, just so long as she stops when I signal her.

She did GREAT today when the roofer guys showed up. I made the Shh sound and gesture and she sat and watched. Perfect.

We also let her chase the ducks out of the yard/pool. She prances back SOO proudly after scaring them off. lol, it really is a sight to see.

If I were you, I would just *test* her theories and see if she was right. I'm really curious now. I may end up calling in the future to see if she can accurately tel me about my dog.

How do YOU feel about what she said? Do you think she picked up on YOUR energy/tone of voice when you talked about each one?

Kara


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

thank you so much for sharing all of that with us Missy.
I find this all so interesting and would love to give it a try myself. I'm certain that there are things out there that could make our Lily happier, I would welcome any help as to what those things could be.

Please keep us posted of any further insights or feelings you come up with, including Michale's if he'd care to share with us. 

Thank you again, and I think it's great that you're willing to try "out of the box" idea's in the search to make your dogs the happiest they can be.

Beverly


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Well, Michael thought it was a lot of hocus pocus-- but admitted that the cat like thing was dead on--- but I will let him post for himself on this one. 

When I left today to go grocery shopping and to get a cat toy and something chewy and stretchy for Jasper- I told him to watch the house and report back to me when I get home--- He did seem a little calmer. Hasn't barked once since I have been home. 

Cash loves Jasper's cat toy!!! LOL --a little mouse with a squeak-- Jasper doesn't have a chance to get it. But I hear him playing with the little ball with a bell!

What do you guys think of the Rescue Remedy, the milk thistle and the dandelion greens? (couldn't find the yellow dock) could they do any harm? makes me a bit nervous-- 

the rescue remedy has been approved for pets and I believe that I've read about some on the forum using it. 

I will keep you posted- but let me know what you think about the herbal stuff.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OK- Cash just destroyed the cat toy!!!! not meant for chewing. Poor Jasper! Oh I didn't use the same woman- the woman I used was---

http://www.daniellemackinnon.com


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That's pretty amazing, Missy! If what she says is true about Jasper, then what exactly are you meant to say or do for him? How do you give the "watch" job to a dog?? No offense, I'm just trying to figure it out! 

What is Jasper meant to watch and how does he do that? By barking? By coming to get you when he spots something? I wouldn't even know where to begin. 

Too funny about the cat toys, though I see Cash was thrilled with them! lol Silly boy. 

I agree, Kara, that dogs need jobs, but it's not always obvious and I can't imagine it being easy if you're away working all day. I'm at home and I do try to keep the dogs busy with play, teaching tricks, running in the yard, going on walks, but there are days where they do little because I do little OR because I'm SO busy, I don't have time to keep them occupied. lol 

It also makes me curious as to what my boys could possibly be thinking!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Missy,
This was very fascinating to read. Thank you so much for sharing! I hope you are able to test her reading and share your observations with us. I myself feel so tempted to check what Benji is thinking. But being a teeager, he might have plenty of things to complain about his mommie :biggrin1: 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

> Very interesting. I was smiling at the "cat in a previous life". I had never heard of species crossing over in the "reincarnation" world.
> 
> It does sound like Jasper is depressed
> 
> How do YOU feel about what she said? Do you think she picked up on YOUR energy/tone of voice when you talked about each one?


Kara. she said she had never heard of animals crossing species before...she was kind of surprised by it.

I am not sure how I feel about what she said. I guess I was hoping for a different outcome-- that I wanted her to tell me Jasper was just independent and that is who he is instead of confirming my fears that he was blue--

Did she pick that up from me and not him? I can't say---

Marj, I think I am just supposed to talk with him like little buddy did with her dog. "Jasper I am leaving now, while I am gone your Job is to watch over the house and report back to me if anything is out of place-- but I will take it from there."

And when we are home if he alerts us to something we are supposed to thank him and recognize his talent and then let him know that we got it and he's passed the responsibility to us.

You know most of what she said you could get from a trainer or a book or even my vet has said similar things too-- . "He needs a job- he should be eating more kibble-- he is underutilized" But the thing that there is no way she could have known is the cat like behavior and the talent for watching.

I just want him to happier. and I am not sure how to get there--- I can try the rescue remedy--- it's just a tinture of flowers but I don't want to mellow him any more. And I will try letting him know what his job is. we'll see-


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

WOW I wish I could do that! I think it would be great to talk with Oliver and others


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

This is not something I normally believe in, but your post sparks my curiosity and makes me think it is possible. Thanks for the details!!!


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Missy,

I am a skeptic and do not believe in any of this stuff, so you can take what I say with a grain of salt (or kibble)!! However, I would not put much stock in the cat thing. Several people on here have commented about how there Hav is like a cat. Some have even said a combo of dog, cat, and rabbit--the way they behave. Our Oscar plays very much like a cat and loves the cat's toys. I'm sure he would love a ball with a bell in it. I'm just saying, I don't think this is unique or unusual behavior at all, and you're right--a good trainer could have told you the same things. And reincarnation???? The cat thing is simply the nature of this breed--in many cases.

Marsha


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Rescue Remedy is probably going to make him more calm- I use it on the girls when I want them to calm down or if they are going to be too nervous (storms!)

I find the communicators very interesting too. I think what it does for a lot of us- at least it did for me is maybe not believe everything they say- but think of our dogs in a new light. It made me realize what my dog needed and how to better communicate with my dog. I took Isabelle to see one when she was an absolute monster before we got Dora. She just had so much energy and it needed to be channeled. I needed to step up to the plate realizing she isn't just a cute dog that likes to dress up and be carried around but she needed a lot of exercise. We also added Dora to help with that and it has done a great job. 

Maybe really look into what makes Jasper happy and capitalize on that. Dora is very calm and easy going but she loves hand puppets (we just added a new panda one yesterday!) You said he doesn't play but there are articles and books on how to teach a dog to play. Does he like to be loved? What about doing therapy dog together? etc. Just think of the things that you know he likes v. doesn't. I took Dora and got her therapy dog title but she takes awhile to love strangers so I realized Belle was having a ball and Dora was tolerating it because I told her to sit there so I just decided we wouldn't do it -maybe retry it in the future.

I do love hearing what they have to say though!
Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amanda, that is great advice. and what we have been trying to do. I think it is working--- I have been giving them both more training and jasper is getting an extra walk. I have been using the rescue remedy and he seems to be a bit happier than last week. 

On another note--- it seems like Jasper has what Cash had a while back --green gunk in his eyes--- do you think I need to take him to the vet or can I just ask the vet for the antibiotic ointment?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> On another note--- it seems like Jasper has what Cash had a while back --green gunk in his eyes--- do you think I need to take him to the vet or can I just ask the vet for the antibiotic ointment?


I'd go to the vet. It might be something different than what Cash had.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So in frustration not knowing what else to do about Jasper's Red Zone with the mail man and Cash's taste for you know what. We approached the Communicator for some advice and asked her to talk with the boys--I am still skeptical but have to admit the first session and the things she recommended has a profound effect of Jasper. We didn't want to pay for a full session so she said she could do it through e-mail for half and that we would get 2-3 paragraphs. So we did -- here are the questions I asked and what she wrote.
I do think the "money" thing is pretty funny since we didn't want to pay her price... I don't think she was as right on this time-- but we are going to try different nutrition for Cash (he is already getting innova and evo)

I write: 


> Jasper as I have said has been much better with his tazmanian devil on walks
> and with cars and also at seeing things outside-- with the exception of the
> dreaded mailman. He just goes "red zone" he starts before we even see the
> truck on the street and it builds and builds and builds until the mail comes
> ...


She Responds: 


> Ok, one of Jasper's ideas is that he wants to keep the home safe. A mail slot is like an open door where any kind of unchecked energy can come right into the home. In other words, when a person comes to the door, you open the door, greet them, and then decide whether or not you are going to allow them into the home. Mail, on the other hand, is not checked by you or anyone else in the house before it enters the house. The energy of the mail does not fit the energy of the house and it has really NOT been given the on-the-spot go-ahead and clearing to enter the house. Jasper feels very strongly that this unchecked mail needs to be watched. He says "who KNOWS what could come in here that way!". It's like an open wound or an open door swinging in the wind--anything or anyone can just come right on in. That said we have a few options here. I have spoken with Jasper about this. I showed him that the mailman and the mail truck are not bad, they are not negative -- but he says
> that he does not trust them. From what he's showing me, the mailman is a
> simpleton who will just stick anything through the slot, regardless of
> whether or not it is safe. (and, really, this is kind of true. If it's
> ...


I write:



> Cash (who is now over a year old so hopefully can communicate better) has
> just one thing in the way of him being a perfect, goofy, little dog. He
> eats poop!!!! ewwwww. We have tried the "deter." We have tried adolph's
> meat tenderizer (papaya.) We have tried just saying NO! Finally Pineapple
> ...


She Responds 


> Ok, Cash. Cash is still a big goofball! But the poop eating is an issue. I
> know that you said that they are getting high quality food, but for Cash,
> there are definitely some nutrients missing. The most common reason animals eat their poop (and other poop) is because of a nutritional imbalance. Since
> this is an email reading I can't ask you what food you are giving them. What
> ...


I especially like cash asking for Ice Cream! And Jasper thinking the mailman is a simpleton!!!

anyways have fun- we did. and yes we are trying to get happy about all our bills-- tee hee.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow this is all so interesting to hear everyones opinions. This is something i've always sort of dreamed about but never had the nerve to do. Pet communicators sound great if you get a good one but a mess if you get a fraud. I am definitely thinking about it more and more now after hearing all these stories, though...


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I am wondering if that will help in understanding Oreo more. You left me with a lot to think about. Could you PM me the details?? Pretty please


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It sounds like she knows a lot about dogs from her posts. However, I don't think I have met a dog that likes the mail person! Are you going to try the nutrition advice?

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amanda, I am going to try and up Cash's nutrition. I am starting with "missing link" and I may try to switch their kibble to Wellness Core. They are on Innova and Evo mixed- which has worked extremely well for Jasper-- but who knows - may Cash needs something different. 

I am a skeptic too- but I do have to say that the change in Jasper after the first session in August was remarkable.

Helen, I just pm'd you.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*My maillady*



ama0722 said:


> However, I don't think I have met a dog that likes the mail person!
> 
> Amanda


Benji ADOREs my mail person. Her name is Bea and from the day 1 Benji LOVES her. You should see his excitement when she knocks on our door to deliver our big parcels. She sometimes knocks on the door to get kisses from Benji. Lizzie too likes her but Lizzie is not very exuberant with other people like Benji is. She saves all that for her mommie!:biggrin1:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

marbenv said:


> Sorry, I think it's bogus. Anyone who knows animal psychology will tell you to tell the animals where you are going, how long you I will be gone, etc. I do believe that some people are really in tune with animals, but diagnosing over the phone?? Sounds like a really good scam to me. Sorry--just my humble opinion.
> 
> Marsha


Well, Marsha, I'm with you. 
I believe that God gives our animals an innate sense that can communicate with us when we take the time to "listen" to them. For example, we have all heard or experienced times when our beloved pets sensed we were sick or troubled, or any other combination of emotions. They can "read" our anxieties and emotions. I also believe that some people have special rapport with animals and that may be due to their increased awareness and sensitivity. And we all have read the amazing stories that dogs found their way home from hundreds of miles away...
But, I do not believe that anyone can read a dog's mind. I am afraid that dog psychics, like most psychics anywhere, are laughing all the way to the bank with YOUR money, no matter how "on target" they seem to be.

"He prayeth best who loveth best, all things both great and small,
For the Good Lord who madeth them, He made and loveth all."

Peace!

Suzy


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Missy..this person knows just enough to spin one tall tale..and you took it, hook, line and sinker!!!

I can't believe you guys are falling for this mumbo jumbo..I mean..break it down..LOOK at what this woman is saying. She knows just enough about dog behavior..diet..issues and then personalizes it to the point where you start believing it to be true.

Any good DOG specialist could have given you simualar feed back without all the mind reading hooey thrown in..


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well I don't think it is throwing your money away if you learn something from it regardless of what it is! I think maybe they put it in the sense of coming from the dog rather than saying the dog is probably needing x, y, and z. 

JMHO!
Amanda

Poornima, Benji and his mail lady need to come down and meet Dora dog. If someone would just touch our old door slot mailbox, she went nuts. When we had a substitute mail person who accidently put it thru the door, most of our mail was already open  Now, she just chases them out the dog door. My little sweety can be quite vicious!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Well, Amanda..the hook is in making people believe they can communicate with their dog and therefore have the REAL answers. No doubt her hourly prices are not cheap..especially when she puts a timer on her clients..

Members would most likely learn more here in this forum from other members who have like issues..and THAT'S free..no timers here!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Poornima, Benji and his mail lady need to come down and meet Dora dog. If someone would just touch our old door slot mailbox, she went nuts. When we had a substitute mail person who accidently put it thru the door, most of our mail was already open  Now, she just chases them out the dog door. My little sweety can be quite vicious!


I have to admit, we have been very fortunate to have had 2 wonderful mail delivery persons. Richard retired 3-4 years ago and our neighborhood did a farewell for him, everyone stashed gifts for him in the mailbox on his last day :biggrin1:. Bea got his route and she has been so wonderful. Poor lady suffers from arthritis though she is under 50 but is always cheerful. The substitute mail carrier can't measure upto Bea. Benji doesn't care for him and ignores him.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Missy,

I had saw you mention the communicator on another thread, so I was wondering if you had contacted her again. I'm glad you posted about it, and it was in email this time! 

I have some advice for you, but it comes w/ a pricetag too! lol, Seriously, though..I was just telling my DD the other day that Gucci gets excited about the postman ever since I bought her a case of Merrick Flossies and some toys, and of course, the PetEdge orders that always include a toy or something fun. She hears the doorbell ring and yes, she barks, but when she sees it is the mailman or UPS lady, she gets excited and starts wagging her tail, and then she'll SMELL and rotate around the box, investigating it. She thinks there is something in there FOR HER! lol Silly dog, and well...sometimes it IS for her.

So, I'd say..order some parcels of treats and toys and open them right there in front of him, and let him start thinking the mailman brings really good stuff for ME.

As to the bills? Who is happy about a bill? I personally *cringe*, especially after the holidays when my credit card bills roll in, and if we have an exceptionally cold or hot month...the electricity skyrockets! But, alas..I guess I could fake a smile, ehh? lol

I've read that before on the poop eating, I'll take a look next time in the library, because I know it was in a certain book. I want to say they pinpointed the deficiency to a particular nutrient?

Kara


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

marbenv said:


> Sorry, I think it's bogus. Anyone who knows animal psychology will tell you to tell the animals where you are going, how long you I will be gone, etc. We have a parrot and parrot people tell you the same thing. We always do that with our parrot as we humans don't really know what and how much they understand. I have heard of bird people who "talk" with the parrot to find out what is bothering him but they are physically present with the animal--not on the telephone. I do believe that some people are really in tune with animals, but diagnosing over the phone?? Sounds like a really good scam to me. Sorry--just my humble opinion.
> 
> Marsha


Ok I have to admit I agree with the above lol. I think there are people, like Ceaser Milan, who can read a dog very well but I certainly don't believe in a dog psychic. Also on the first page the communicator said the dog needs to regain it's alpha status?? The dog should never be the pack leader, the owner should. I would never do something like that BUT if it gives you peace of mind then I guess it's all good.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

There is a animal communication class offered through Community Education locally for me. I poo poo-ed it when I saw the description...I don't know, I'm curious now. Should I go for it?

My husband is sure to think I've gone off the deep end.

Heck, he knows that already.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Missy, I get the Cesar Milan newsletter and this was in it about poop eating. Nigel has a problem with this. I plan on doing this as soon as it warms up. I have been giving them pineapple and that seems to be helping. But since dogs avoid things uncomfortable, I would think this would do the trick.

Dog Eating Feces 
*Written by Dr. Sherry Weaver*s

_We have two dogs, and Lola, our youngest who is almost two years old, loves to eat poop. Now that she is eating poop, our other dog Bo, who is three years old, has copied her in this bad habit. Why do dogs eat poop, and how can we discourage them from eating it?_
_Thank you,_
_JoAnn Morris_

Dear JoAnn,
Eating feces is normal with many different animal species. In dogs, it is not part of the digestive process, but it is a normal cleaning behavior in mother dogs with pups. Some dogs eat stool even without puppies in a misguided attempt to clean either the yard or their kennel. This can easily turn into a habit.
There are two approaches to stopping the behavior. The most common approach is to use either Adolph's meat tenderizer or a product called "For-bid". These products are supposed to give the stool a bitter flavor when eaten. In my experience, these products are only successful some of the time. Another approach that may work better is to find the stool in the yard and cover it with a hot sauce, such as Habanero sauce, that will be uncomfortable to eat but cause no real damage. After a bite or two, most dogs will decide it isn't worth it. 
*Dr. Weaver*

*About Dr. Sherry Weaver
*Dr. Weaver graduated with honors from the University of Georgia's School of Veterinary Medicine. She founded a *state-of-the-art animal hospital*, teaches pet care to children, and donates time and resources to rescue organizations. For her full biography, *click here*. To send her a question, visit the *contact form* and select the category "Ask the Vet." To send her a question, visit the *contact form* and select the category "Ask the Vet."


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well I think there is someone of a different between communication and psychic. I think the psychic people are obviously heavily studied in communication though so I think that is where they do come across as intelligent with dogs. Maybe you don't like they way they are saying "Fluffy told me she feels x, y, and z. But I disagree with it being totally bogus- there is some pretty good advice in there. Communication courses are smart to take. It made me realize a lot of things I didn't know about dogs communicating through body language- I recommend if you can take a course or read a book do!

Paige- I actually love Cesar. I really have to make it to one of his presentations and visit the sanctuary now that I am over here!

Amanda


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Posh's Mom said:


> There is a animal communication class offered through Community Education locally for me. I poo poo-ed it when I saw the description...I don't know, I'm curious now. Should I go for it?
> 
> My husband is sure to think I've gone off the deep end.
> 
> Heck, he knows that already.


Posh's Mom..

The point I was trying to make is that these people "lure" you with the prospect of being able to "read" YOUR dog's mind. But the advice they ultimatly give you is what any good reference or person that is schooled in dog behavoir/issues..etc would.

Kara mentioned the mailman...dogs associate good and bad things..Gucci loves getting toys..good thing...Missy's dog associates bad things..
Behavoirs can often be re-directed.

Eating poop has it's causes and remedies (though I wouldn't give my dog meat tenderizer because of all the artificial junk in it).

We have members on this board that are breeders...people who have owned and worked with dogs for many, many years. If I were going to pay anyone for advice, I'd look to them...JMHO


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OK- I need to weigh in here about the legitimacy of Dog Communicators- in my case she claimed to be a psycic. Believe me, the first time called her I really thought it was a racket- but we had a severely depressed dog and it made us sad. We went to her (with recommendation from my massage therapist) 85% as Entertainment and 15% with the hope she might say something that might make a differece. And If you think I was skeptical, My DH was off the charts. The first time she knew absolutely nothing about us- just the names of our dogs and that they were dogs (see post #42) and it was truly amazing how she hit on Jassy's personality and offered some solutions-- And I have to say the things she recommended did help. Yes many are things any good trainer could tell you (needs a job, thank him for barking and then say enough) But in two months I had a different dog. Whether it was her or Jasper's daily dose of rescue remedy who's to say? But without us telling her- she nailed Jasper's personality and Cash's

This time- I definetly got the impression she was going through the motions-- 
in both sessions she suggested the boys eat Innova or Evo (does she get a kickback) and they already do. as I mentioned I believe,she honed into the money, bill things because we didn't want a full session. and yes it is common knowledge that the poop eating is a nutrient deficiency. I do feel this time we were taken for a bit of ride. 

But I cannot discount it totally-- I believe that there are things in this world that we just can't explain. And for what ever reason- she gave us the insight to help a very uncharacteristically sad little Havanese and for that I am grateful.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Missy, I hear what you are saying and just was concerned about you not getting taken to the cleaners... 

I hope you got that, as in Emails it's hard to decern ones tone..


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Diane.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Paige, thanks for that Article from Cesars new letter. I think we will start that in the spring too. My mother suggested that stuff you put on babies thumbs!!! 

Speaking of Cesar, did anyone see the episode where he worked with service dog that went to Iraq and came back with Post Traumatic Stress? 

It was so sad and Cesar was actually very sweet with the dog-- showing a much softer side.


----------

